

Domo.rb & Domo.js: Canonize domain names easily - gurdotan
http://rubyglazed.com/post/13361823604/domo-rb-domo-js-canonize-domain-names-easily

======
rmoriz
you should think about adding <http://publicsuffix.org/> because of those sld-
delegations in various zones.

~~~
gurdotan
Thanks, I'll have a look into it.

